# Helpppp bootcamp



## Drumsession (8 Juillet 2016)

Salut à tous 

Je viens de faire l acquisition d un iMac 27 et j ai un gros soucis je suis dans l'obligation d'installer Windows via bootcamp pour certains logiciels, je vais donc dans l'utilitaire bootcamp choisi la partition etc .... Ensuite il lance la procédure je saisi la clef Windows et lorsque je choisi la partition bootcamp pour l'installation il me dit que cest impossible car il faut une partition en ntfs pour l'installation de Windows mais l'utilitaire bootcamp n'est pas chargé de s'occuper de cela normalement ? Je suis paumé total merci pour votre aide


----------



## r e m y (8 Juillet 2016)

Si tu lis attentivement le mode d'emploi de l'assistant BootCamp, il est expliqué que l'utilitaire BootCamp prépare une partition au format FAT32 et que lors de redémarrage sur le DVD d'installation de Windows, il faut commencer par aller dans "Options" (je crois... de mémoire), pour sélectionner la partition nommee BootCamp et la formater en NTFS. Ensuite l'installeur de Windows peut continuer sa procédure d'installation.


----------



## Drumsession (8 Juillet 2016)

C est ce que j'ai fait seulement lprdsiebje formate la partition dite bootcamp, elle est ensuite mise à zéro et la dénomination bootcamp N apparaît plus obligé de redémarrer sous osx et d'aller dans l'utilitaire de disque afin de rétribuer l allocation des go à dédié Windows à la partition. Principale car sinon je me retrouve avec une partition vide du nom reste go alloué pour Windows. Il formate tellement en fait qu'il supprime la dénomination bootcamp


----------



## Re drum (8 Juillet 2016)

Salut drumsession.
L'installation de windobe via bootcamp est un peu particuliere sur certains mac. Perso j'ai du mit reprendre a plusieurs fois avant d'y arriver. 
Ne surtout pas formater en ntfs si tu a un fusiondrive. Tu a quoi comme machine/disque/os ?


----------



## Drumsession (8 Juillet 2016)

j ai un fusion drive de 2to imac 5k 27" os el capitan derniere version, Re drum le probleme c'est que tu dois forcement formater en ntfs pour installer bootcamp, j ai l assistance apple care qui m on dit dessayer avec windows 7 il y a l air davoir des soucis avec les fusion drive et win10 alors je vais essayer ca


----------



## Re drum (8 Juillet 2016)

Je connais bien ce problème ayant un iMac récent avec FusionDrive. J'ai bataillé 6 mois et j'ai essuyé qq reinstallation complète.
Jte conseille de suivre cette procédure pour windows 8.1 qui a mona vit ne doit pas etre si différent de windows 10.

J'ai utilisé VMware , Paragon VMDK mounter (gratuit) et winclone.

- Donc installation de windows sur une VM avec VMware et suspension de la machine juste avant le reboot.
- Création d'une partition MS-DOS via utilitaire de disque. Doit etre plus grande de 1Go au minimum que celle de la VM.
- Montage de la VM avec Paragon VMDK mounter.
- Clonage de l'image de la VM sur la partition MS-DOS.
- Restart sur la partition et finalisation de l'installation dans les normes 

La VM fait 60Go pour mois, et la partition MS-DOS 250Go.
J'ai exécuter les utilitaire bootcamp qui était présent sur la clé et maintenant tout fonctionne.
Je commence les mise a jour de windows.
Mon backup avec winclone.

Si tu veux le sujet complet il est là :

http://forums.macg.co/threads/imac-...ble-de-reinstaller-osx.1279072/#post-13007929


----------



## Drumsession (8 Juillet 2016)

Donc apparemment impossible d utiliser bootcamp avec une fusion drive ! C'est incroyable ça !!! Je pense être incapable de faire toute la manœuvre que tu as faite ....


----------



## Re drum (8 Juillet 2016)

Au final tu te sert quand meme des utilitaire bootcamp mais c'est vrai que c'est pas aussi simple que prévu par Apple.
Et encore c'est la version graphique que je te propose car il y a aussi une manière de le faire avec le terminal en ligne de commande.

J'ai fouiner pendant un bon moment avant de trouver ça et je ne connais pas de solution plus simple.

En résumé tu crée une VM (machine virtuelle) avec un logiciel fait pour ça et tu stoppe l'installation au redémarrage. Tu créer ta partition avec l'utilitaire de disque et tu clone ta VM sur ta partition. Tu demarre sur ta partition (Alt au démarrage) et tu finalise l'installation.

Faut tester pour savoir si tu y arrivera pas et Jte rassure j'ai pas reussit du premier coup ^_^


----------



## Drumsession (8 Juillet 2016)

Ou alors je renvoie l'iMac et en prend un avec un ssd ! Car franchement j'ai peur de faire que de la mzrde !


----------



## Re drum (8 Juillet 2016)

As you like... effectivement il y a matière a mettre un peu le foutoir


----------



## Drumsession (8 Juillet 2016)

Je pense que je vais privelegie ssd si j'avais su ca avant ...... Fais chier ....


----------



## Drumsession (8 Juillet 2016)

Merci en tout cas pour tes infos je reviens vers toi si besoin


----------



## Drumsession (9 Juillet 2016)

Je pense donc faire un retour et en reprendre un autre en refurb à l'occasion avec ssd à moins que quelqu'un. Gère grave qu'il me laisse son tel et qu il m'aide dans la manœuvre de À à Z pour que tout soit ok si une âme charitable est prêt à prendre un peu de son temps pour m'aider à faire en sorte que tout fonctionne je lui fais un virement PayPal de 20 e a la fin quand tout fonctionne ca tente quelqu'un parce que je ne me sens vraiment pas capable de réaliser tout ça tout seul et de perdre un temps monstre m. Dernière petite question POURQUOI BOOTCAMP FONCTIONNE NICKEL AVEC DES SSD ET PAS AVEC FUSION DRIVE ??? QU ATTEND APPLE POUR CORRIGER CELA !!!!!!!!


----------



## Re drum (9 Juillet 2016)

Pour répondre a ta dernière question, j'imagine qu'apple fait son possible mais le FD est tout nouveaux. En espérant qu'ils corrigent cela lors de leur prochaine mise a jour. Personne n'est parfait... meme a ce prix là.
Pas le temps en ce moment de faire une install a distance. C'est le coup (pas le coût ^_^) d'une intervention d'au moins 3-4 heures si tout ce passe bien. 
Si ta un autre ordi pour communiquer sur le forum et que ton imac ne t'est pas indispensable pour un jours ou deux c'est faisable en prenant soin de détailler le déroulement de ton opération.
Faut compter aussi le temps de sauvegarder tes données. Puis meme si tu fait une boulette, un fusion drive ca ce répare


----------



## Re drum (9 Juillet 2016)

sinon pourquoi windows t'est indispenssable? ya peut-etre une soluce équivalente sur mac.


----------



## Drumsession (9 Juillet 2016)

J'ai un MacBook Air iPad mini pour communiquer pas de souci ou alors on peut voir sur Skype ou l'idéal serait un partage d'écran sur l'iMac car jai quand même une belle machine ça m'emmerde de la rendre vraiment. Mais jai absolument besoin d'une partition Windows pour des logiciels fonctionnant que sur ce système. Comment pourrions nous nous organiser ? J ai de la dispo lundi ou mardi


----------



## Re drum (9 Juillet 2016)

Pour le partage il me semble qu'un client VNC est indispensable. Donc apple remote desktop, teamviewer, remotix ou autre. Ok pour faire ça lundi ou mardi aprem mais jte garantis pas une disponibilité totale. 
Commence par faire ta sauvegarde sur time machine. Ca peut etre très long selon le volume de données.
Apres procure toi les logiciel cité plus haut : VMware , Paragon VMDK mounter (gratuit) et winclone.
La plupart son payant mais peut les trouver autrement


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Juillet 2016)

Pourquoi ne pas envisager une solution de virtualisation, Fusion, ou Parallel Desktop ?
Certes, il y a un investissement de départ (pas très lourd au final s'il s'agit de bosser avec), mais il y a d'énormes avantages en terme d'intégration à OS X.
Et, il faut tester sur ta machine, mais si les logiciels que tu as à faire tourner ne sont pas très exigeants sur le plan graphique (ça m'étonnerait qu'ils le soient, tu n'aurais pas choisi un Mac ), les performances peuvent être peu éloignées de ce que tu obtiens avec Bootcamp : http://www.macg.co/logiciels/2015/0...r-parallels-11-fusion-8-et-virtualbox-5-90838


----------



## Re drum (9 Juillet 2016)

Ci pas faux


----------



## Drumsession (9 Juillet 2016)

C'est principalement pour faire tourner sont Vegas pro 13 sous Windows si vous me dites que c'est suffisant je m'en contenterai mais je ne veux pas de ralentissement donc comment configurer ce logiciel et surtout comment configurer la machine virtuelle pour ne pas que jai de souci sous Windows ni Mac avec Final Cut Pro ? Merci les amis pour votre aide


----------



## Re drum (9 Juillet 2016)

effectivement c'est peut-etre préférable de faire tourner vegas sur une partition windows. Meme avec bcp de ram et le meilleurs processeur ya toujours des latences additionnelle. Pour avoir tester qq jeux sur parallels desktop sur mon poste avec 3,4Ghz i5, 24Go de ram et 4go de ram graphique, ben ya effectivement une bonne différence. En plus c'est possible d'overclocker sous windows. Mais si on parle OC on risque de pas ce faire que des amis ^_^


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2016)

Salut *Drumsession
*
Je t'encourage à suivre la procédure décrite par *Re drum*  dans son message #6  > elle se laisse très bien décomposer en séquences isolées, dont aucune n'est complexe en soi. Ce qui peut te motiver à la suivre, c'est que son succès final est garanti à 100%.

--------------------​
Personnellement, je ne m'intéresse pas à Windows mais j'ai été amené - expérimentalement parlant - à l'installer sur différents Mac.

Je me suis aperçu qu'à l'intérieur d'une même gamme de Mac (_MacBook Pro_ - chez moi) > il y a des modèles "_bénis_" et des modèles "_maudits_".

Ainsi, je n'ai rencontré aucune difficulté pour installer Win-7 via l'«Assistant BootCamp» sur un _MacBook Pro 15" Mid_2010_ ; par contre, impossible de réussir le même type d'installation avec l'«Assistant BootCamp» sur un _MacBook Pro 15" Early_2011_ > c'est la procédure «VMware Fusion» > «Winclone», dans ce cas, qui a permis le succès de l'opération .

[NB. Les 2 Macs avaient des SSD en remplacement de leur HDD originel > l'OS installé était le même > le partitionnement préliminaire du disque équivalent (*EFI* > *Macintosh HD* > *Recovery HD*) pour cette expérience].

=> J'en ai conjecturé que de légères différences dans le Programme Interne des Macs (*EFI*) étaient susceptibles de changer complètement la donne pour ce qui est de l'installation de Windows.

--------------------​
Si tu veux que je jette un coup d'œil au dispositif logique de ton Fusion Drive (au cas où il y aurait une distribution bloquante des partitions) > tu peux aller à : _Applications_ > _Utilitaires_ > pour lancer le «Terminal».

Dans la fenêtre qui s'affiche, tu peux passer successivement les 2 commandes suivantes que je te liste ensemble dans une même fenêtre de code par commodité (ce sont de simples commandes informatives, n'agissant qu'en lecture seule) :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier après la saisie de chaque commande pour l'activer)

- en retour de la 1ère commande, tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des partitions de chacun de tes 2 disques (SSD & HDD) - débranche auparavant tes périphériques (DDE ou clés) pour ne  pas embrouiller le tableau ;

- en retour de la 2è commande, tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau en arborescence du *Groupe de Volumes Logiques CoreStorage* spécifique à ton Fusion Drive.​
=> peux-tu faire un copier-coller ici de chacun de ces 2 tableaux (pas de photo) ? - c'est pour le cas où une anomalie dans la distribution logique des disques serait responsable de tes difficultés...

--------------------​


----------



## Drumsession (10 Juillet 2016)

Ok je m'occupe de ca et je te poste cela dans la journée macomaniac merci beaucoup


----------



## Drumsession (10 Juillet 2016)

donc voila le rendu macomaniac 

Last login: Sun Jul 10 09:54:57 on console

iMac-de-cyril:~ cyrilpetit$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

  2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            2.0 TB     disk0s2

  3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

  2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk1s2

  3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.1 TB     disk2

                                Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2

                                D21995E6-9B1C-4907-8CCB-42F9EE214DAF

                                Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1

  2:                  Apple_HFS DDMAC                   999.9 GB   disk3s2

iMac-de-cyril:~ cyrilpetit$ disk util cs list

-bash: disk: command not found

iMac-de-cyril:~ cyrilpetit$ diskutil cs list

CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)

|

+-- Logical Volume Group 06034294-0769-40E1-9E0C-F7A78A299A04

    =========================================================

    Name:         Macintosh HD

    Status:       Online

    Size:         2120528027648 B (2.1 TB)

    Free Space:   1032192 B (1.0 MB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume BACBF497-BB9F-4CC8-9EE5-CB64B5471E60

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    0

    |   Disk:     disk1s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     120988852224 B (121.0 GB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume 6759E3D3-1F93-49FC-80CF-918B841E7174

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    1

    |   Disk:     disk0s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     1999539175424 B (2.0 TB)

    |

    +-> Logical Volume Family 987D610D-BF36-4DE4-887B-526CD15341ED

        ----------------------------------------------------------

        Encryption Type:         None

        |

        +-> Logical Volume D21995E6-9B1C-4907-8CCB-42F9EE214DAF

            ---------------------------------------------------

            Disk:                  disk2

            Status:                Online

            Size (Total):          2114671738880 B (2.1 TB)

            Revertible:            No

            LV Name:               Macintosh HD

            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD

            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS

            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse

iMac-de-cyril:~ cyrilpetit$


----------



## Drumsession (10 Juillet 2016)

j ai oublié de debrancher un DD externe de 1 to dis moi si cela est un souci pour l'analyse je recommencerai la manoeuvre merci a toi


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2016)

Je ne vois aucune anomalie, ni dans la distribution des partitions sur les 2 disques, ni dans le dispositif *CoreStorage* du Fusion Drive.

Le seul point curieux est dans la numérotation de *devices* des disques : le cas standard est que le SSD soit identifié comme *disk0* (premier disque) et le HDD comme *disk1* (deuxième disque) > chez toi, c'est l'inverse : le HDD est identifié comme *disk0* et le SSD comme *disk1*. Je présume que c'est ainsi que l'_iMac_ t'a été livré par Apple (ce qui doit vouloir dire que le gars qui a créé le *CoreStorage* via des commandes dans le «Terminal» a appelé en premier le HDD et en second le SSD - je n'imagine quand même pas que le SSD et le HDD soient physiquement permutés en ce qui concerne les branchements internes réguliers). Cette inversion des identifiants de *devices* ne doit gêner en rien le fonctionnement de type Fusion Drive.

Quoi qu'il en soit de ce point de détail > je ne pense pas que ça influe sur l'«Assistant BootCamp» qui, normalement, est capable de gérer un Fusion Drive en opérant un re-partitionnement qui crée la partition dédiée à Windows sur le HDD, en-dessous de la «Recovery HD» (donc en *disk0s4* dans ton cas de figure).


----------



## Drumsession (10 Juillet 2016)

Il faut tout de même savoir que lorsque j ai installe Windows via bootcamp lorsqu'il affiche la fenêtre après celle d'avoir rentre le numéro de série à savoir choisir la partition bootcamp pour l'installation et ensuite la formater pour la mettre en ntfs il me retire l appellation bootcamp avec un lecteur 0 partition 5 l appellation bootcamp a été donc par conséquent effacé avec le formatage chose qui ne devrait pas arriver dans la logique des choses, donc du coup suite à cela je me retrouve avec 350 go d'espace vide perdu(quantité de go alloué à Windows lors de la configuration) du coup je relance l os El Capitan puis rétribue via le petit camembert l'intégralité du disque via l'utilitaire de disque  en une seule partition. Es ce que du coup ce que tu explique via la nomination des disques non standard pourrais venir de cette manœuvre que j'ai été obligé de réaliser pour récupérer l'intégralité de l espace  de mon disque dur. Sachant que cette manipulation a été réalisé 2 fois. Merci à toi


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2016)

Quand tu déminues la taille du *Volume Logique* unique exporté par un Fusion Drive, seule la partition concernée du HDD (jamais du SSD) est affectée, de manière à ce qu'une nouvelle partition se crée sur le HDD.

En cas de manœuvre inverse, la partition Windows du HDD est supprimée, et son espace libéré réaffecté (souvent à l'initiative de l'utilisateur planté-là par l'«Assistant BootCamp») à la partition du Fusion Drive sur le même disque (HDD) > en conséquence, le *Volume Logique* du Fusion Drive reprend sa taille primitive.

Ces manœuvres affectent la taille de la partition HDD dédiée au Fusion Drive, et par suite la taille du *CoreStorage* global > mais elles n'affectent pas l'architecture logique du Fusion Drive. En bref : tes opérations de récupération de l'espace libre n'ont rien changé au montage logique initial.


----------



## Drumsession (10 Juillet 2016)

Ok merci beaucoup macomaniac alors du coup qui peut m'aider pour installer ce Windows sans que j ai besoin de changer mon iMac ?


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2016)

_Bis repetita placent_ : c'est la manœuvre mentionnée par *Re drum* dans son message #6 qui te tirera d'affaire.

Voici le tuto de *Palgan* sur le site «MacRumors» qui a le premier documenté ce procédé de contournement : ☞*Install a Windows 7 partition on Mac OSX without Optical Drive or USB*☜. Il doit s'appliquer sans problème à Win-10 aussi bien.


----------



## Drumsession (10 Juillet 2016)

L'idéal serait que quelqu'un prenne le control du Mac et m'aide à le faire à distance car je ne pense pas être en mesure de réaliser tout ce bordel lol sans aucun problème, si quelqu'un peut m'aider à réaliser cette tâche merci


----------



## Drumsession (10 Juillet 2016)

j ai une dernière petite question j ai un imac avec pross 4 ghz i7 16 go de ram et carte video 4 go, l imac en tout et pour tout a partir du moment ou j appui sur le bouton de démarrage jusqu'a l'écran d accueil met 1 minute 27 secondes pour s'allumer je trouve cela énorme es ce normal ?? merci


----------



## Drumsession (10 Juillet 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> _Bis repetita placent_ : c'est la manœuvre mentionnée par *Re drum* dans son message #6 qui te tirera d'affaire.
> 
> Voici le tuto de *Palgan* sur le site «MacRumors» qui a le premier documenté ce procédé de contournement : ☞*Install a Windows 7 partition on Mac OSX without Optical Drive or USB*☜. Il doit s'appliquer sans problème à Win-10 aussi bien.



c'est en anglais macomaniac c'est chaud je ne maitrise pas a ce point la j'ai deja peur de me lancer la dedans en francais lolll


----------



## Re drum (10 Juillet 2016)

C'est quasi le même mode opératoire que j'ai utilisé.
Pour la vitesse de démarrage ya un paquet de truc qui peuvent influer dessus. L'OS en fonction de la machine, si tu a fait une MAJ a partir de l'apple store ou une clean install (formatage complet) , les applications qui s'ouvrent au démarrage, le type de disque, etc
Comme je t'ai dit plus haut ok pour une prise en main a distance mais tu va avoir du taf avant de commencer.
J'aurais 1h de temps en temps et ca risque de prendre surement plus d'un jour.


----------



## Drumsession (10 Juillet 2016)

Re drum a dit:


> C'est quasi le même mode opératoire que j'ai utilisé.
> Pour la vitesse de démarrage ya un paquet de truc qui peuvent influer dessus. L'OS en fonction de la machine, si tu a fait une MAJ a partir de l'apple store ou une clean install (formatage complet) , les applications qui s'ouvrent au démarrage, le type de disque, etc
> Comme je t'ai dit plus haut ok pour une prise en main a distance mais tu va avoir du taf avant de commencer.
> J'aurais 1h de temps en temps et ca risque de prendre surement plus d'un jour.


ok mais je suis en vacances mercredi, dis moi ce que dois faire avant de commencer ?


----------



## Drumsession (10 Juillet 2016)

sinon re drum tu es d'ou ?? fais tu egalement de la batterie ??


----------



## Re drum (10 Juillet 2016)

Orange (84) et non je fait que de la percu mais essentiellement de la compo techno sur reason.

Pour commencer fait une sauvegarde complète et trouve VMware , Paragon VMDK mounter, winclone et donc une image ISO de windows.


----------



## Drumsession (10 Juillet 2016)

ok image win 10 j'ai tes logiciels sont payant ?? je fais comment pour faire une sauvegarde complete ??


----------



## Re drum (10 Juillet 2016)

je t'ai envoyé un message privé


----------



## Drumsession (10 Juillet 2016)

e


Re drum a dit:


> je t'ai envoyé un message privé


 euhh j'ai rien tu les vois ou les mess privés ?


----------



## Re drum (10 Juillet 2016)

Je viens de faire une conversation. c'est vrai que j'arrive pas a voir comment tu peut lire le message que je t'ai envoyé. Sinon mon pseudo skype c'est renardquantik si ca te dit on fait un skype texte. ya pas mal de point a voir


----------



## Drumsession (13 Juillet 2016)

Un grand merci à Re Drum pour sa patience et son investissement dans la gestion de mon problème, qui je pense va rentrer dans l ordre grâce à lui, une première étape de validée la suite fin juillet à mon retour de congé. Merci encore à toi !


----------



## Re drum (13 Juillet 2016)

avec plaisir


----------

